# BOL Stolen Equip...



## distant.star (Jun 15, 2015)

.
Report says half-million dollars in Canon, Nikon & Sony stuff stolen from LensProToGo in Mass.

http://petapixel.com/2015/06/15/lensprotogo-robbed-of-500k-in-camera-gear/

Serial numbers said to be forthcoming.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 15, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> Report says half-million dollars in Canon, Nikon & Sony stuff stolen from LensProToGo in Mass.
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2015/06/15/lensprotogo-robbed-of-500k-in-camera-gear/
> ...



Isn't that just down the street from Neuro?


----------



## meywd (Jun 15, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



:-X


----------



## tolusina (Jun 15, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


He has no motive. He already owns more than that, everything worth owning and/or wanting.
More likely LensProToGo rents from him when their inventory gets low, oops, there's a motive....... :'(


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 15, 2015)

That's terrible. I hate to hear that!


----------



## agierke (Jun 15, 2015)

i absolutely hate thieves. scumbags....

hope they get caught. this type of thing sickens me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2015)

tolusina said:


> More likely LensProToGo rents from him when their inventory gets low, oops, there's a motive....... :'(



Yes, it's pretty close. But...does _this_ sound like me? 



distant.star said:


> Report says half-million dollars in Canon, *Nikon & Sony stuff stolen* from LensProToGo in Mass.



;D



This seriously sucks. It's not mentioned in the linked article, but a big kudos and thanks to Roger and crew at Lensrentals who are helping LensProToGo cover their rental commitments so photographers aren't left in the lurch.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry that LensProtoGo go hit by burglars. Hope the authorities nail the culprits.
I rented from LensPro and know they are good group to rent from.
Just too bad.
-r


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sorry for LP2G and their loss, and I'm pisssed off at folks thinking there is such a thing as a free ride. LP2G will be covered by insurance, but I'm actually feeling really sorry for anyone whom was expecting something from LP2G to ship out today. I mean, if they were your outfit, having to scramble at this point to get replacement gear sucks, especially if it's something new with limited availability like the 5Ds/R bodies.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 16, 2015)

Some people just weren't raised right.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 16, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


+1 with Don...photos showed nothing but Canon packaging ;D

Honestly...the thieves showed no interest in higher & better DR systems :-X

Hope they have insurance.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jun 16, 2015)

Scumbags!!!


----------

